# اليوجا



## جيلان (23 سبتمبر 2007)

اليوجا

اليوجا ممارسة واسعة النطاق. وهي توجد في الشرق والغرب. كما أن دروس اليوجا تدرس بوسط أفريقيا وفي روسيا واستراليا أيضاً. وتجد النشرات الإعلانية عن اليوجا الآن في مجلات الكليات التي تعلق للطلبة، كذلك في محلات الطعام الصحي، في المصاعد التي توصل للأبنية العالية في الحي التجاري في لوس أنجلوس وحتى في بعض البرامج الرياضية في واي.ام.س.إ. هل اليوجا مجرد تمرينات رياضية فقط.

إن الجلسة أو الوضع الذي يتخذونه كما يقول:-وامي فينفيكاناندا في كتابه "راجا يوجا" يقول هو سلسلة تدريبات جسدية وعقلية يجب أن تمارس كل يوم إلى أن يصل إلى حاله أو بالحري لكي تصل التيارات العصبية إلى حالة أعلى تحتاج إلى قنوات جديدة ويبدأ نوع جديد من الاهتزازات وهكذا يعاد تشكيل القوانين الجسدية في الإنسان .

يكتب ألين دانيالو الأستاذ الفرنسي المتخصص في اليوجا في كتاب (طريقة إعادة التكامل) ان الأهمية الحقيقية لليوجا أن تفيد في "عملية السيطرة على الجسد مئة بالمئة حتى تصل إلى تحريره من المكر. إن الجسد البارع في الخبث يعتبر معقد جداً ويحتوي على 72 ألف قنوات نفسانية غير ظاهرة وتسمى "ناديس" وهي التي تشكل التركيب الجسدي بأكمله.ويتقابل كل من الجسد الخبيث والجسد الحسي في سبع مناطق رئيسية أو في منطقة ينسجمان فيها معاً تنحصر بين هامة الرأس وأسفل العامود الفقري.واستغلال العامود الفقري من خلال أوضاع اليوجا المختلفة ويقود إلى زيادة انسياب الطاقة من الجسد الماكر مغيراً بهذا حالة الإدراك للفرد.

كل من "يوجا كندا ليني" و"يوجا هاثا" يستغلان عملية الانسجام هذه عن طريق الأوضاع الجسدية المختلفة والتنفس والرياضة. والعلاقة التي يسيطر فيها العقل على الجسد والتي تسمى "بيوجا المانترا" فهي تحول حالة الوعي للإنسان إلى حالة مختلفة من الوعي والتي يعتبرها جورو دف، الجورو المهاريش، ماهاش يوجي من الأسماء المفضلة لعديد من الآلهة وتتكرر هذه المانثرا في هدوء أو بصوت منخفض لساعات طويلة لكي تنقل الإنسان إلى حالة أخرى من الإدراك. 

(اليوجا ليست بريئة لأنها تمارس من أجل الاسترخاء الجسدي والذهني كما يظنها البعض، بل هي جزء لا يتجزأ من الديانات الشرقية المتعلقة بما وراء الطبيعة. إن هدف اليوجا هو تماماً مثل الهندوسية التي فيها يدرك الإنسان أنه يصبح "البراهمان" أي الإله الخفي للكون كما في الهندوسية. وحسب كتاب "القوات النفسانية وصدمات الديانات الزائفة" الذي كتبه (ويلسون وديلدون) ان تدريبات اليوجا الجسدية صُممت لتجهز الجسد لعلم النفس الروحاني الذي يغير أو يغرس في الذهن هذه الفكرة القاتلة (المعرفة أن يتحول الفرد إلى براهمان) ويرسخها في شعور ووعي الفرد. وعليه فإن فصل تدريبات اليوجا عن نظريتها لا معنى له.

من وجهة نظر المسيحية فالفصل بين الإثنين أمر مشكوك فيه. حين يقول شخص "اني أمارس اليوجا لكنني غير هندوسياً". هذا القول غير صحيح ومشكوك فيه وفي أحد المنشورات عن اليوجا التي طبعت في (بيركلي كاليفورنيا) بعنوان مشروعات الروحيات الزائفة قالوا: "قالوا أنه لمدة معينة يعتنق البعض من الطبقات العالمية المميزة بعض مظاهر اليوجا التي تتناسب مع الفكر البرجوازي وذلك بسبب ما تفعله اليوجا (أي مثل تجميل الجسد) لكن في الحقيقة لا تزال اليوجا وتدريباتها الجسدية مرتبطة بالديانات الشرقية مما وراء الطبيعة. يوجد ارتباط مشترك يتوقف بعضه على البعض، فأنت في الواقع لا يمكن أن تأخذ الواحد دون الآخر.

في تقليد شينكارة الذي ينتشر في أغلب الهندوسية الحديثة أو المعاصرة، ان قطرات المطر يصورونها كرمز لنفس الفرد، ثم المحيط رمز للنفس الجامعة أو الشمولية (من مراسلات ج إساموياموثو، اس. س. ب) ان امتصاص قطرات المطر في المحيط هو رمز إلى امتصاص الفرد في الكون الجامعي. وبعد أن يصلوا إلى مرحلة الاستنارة يفقدون الانفرادية ويصبح الواحد جزء من الكل. إن التشرب أو الامتصاص هو هدف الأحدية الهندوسية (مطبوعات إيسامويا موموثو اس.س.ب. مارس-ابريل1983)

إن ضوء الشمعة هو صورة البوذية للفرد، انها نور الحياة الذي يتوهج في ظلام الأحزان. ويسعى كل بوذي متحمس أن يطفئ الضوء الشخصي. انهم لا يبحثون فقط عن الموت الجسدي، لكن الموت الذي يحررهم من حياة الجسد والروح. إن الاندثار هو هدف البوذية التقليدية (من مطبوعات ج إسامويا ماموثو، اس.س. ب. اوس. أي.ث).

إن قدرته على الإقناع ناتجة عن اختباره الشخصي أكثر من أي سلطة أخرى في مانثرا يوجا، هثايوجا، وكونداليني يوجا. ويحدث تغيير واضح في حالات الشعور الناتج عن اليوجا. وعلى أي حال فإن الحالات من الوعي في البداية تكون مثل المخدر مع استمرار ممارسات اليوجا تصبح تدريجياً ثقيلة الوطأة وينتج الانفصال عن العالم الخارجي ثم تزداد الطاقة في الإحساس وتظهر ردود فعل شديدة تدفع إلى الخلف.

والتركيز على التأمل أسانا حسب ما اختبر الكاتب بعد أخذ مجموعة منها، بدأ يفقد الوعي أثناء جلسات التأمل مانثرا التي قد تطول إلى ساعة ونصف ولا يوجد احساس مطلق بعنصر الزمن قط. و لا يتذكر ما حدث أثناء فقده للوعي.

والتكيف مع هذه الحالات المتغيرة من الوعي تركت في الكاتب توتر زائد حتى أنه ينزعج ويصرخ لأتفه الأسباب (مثل صفق الباب-صوت المقاتلات الجوية-ضوضاء المرور) وفي كثير من النواحي يكون اختبار اليوجا والتأمل كثيراً ما يكون تأثيره: اضطراب العقل. وهذا ما سجلته الدكتورة الاسترالية كلير لمدة أسابيع في كتابها "الأمل والمعونة لأعصابك". وهو يعطي الشفاء بوسائل غير طبية للقلق، للعقل المعتل، ثم الرعب الذي تهاجم مظاهره وأعراضه هؤلاء.

إن اليوجا في حالات كثيرة تسبب القلق والاضطراب في العقل. إن اختبار هذا الكاتب ان التكنيك ناتج عن الشعور بالوهم والخيال، أيضاً الشعور بالاكتئاب وتحطيم الشخصية. إن إيمان هذا الكاتب أن كثيرين ممن يسمون حالتههم "حالات التقدم في الوعي" ليست أكثر من نتيجة الحساسية المتطرفة وهي حالة تكون فيها رد الفعل للأعصاب مبالغ فيه بطريقة أو بسبب الضغط بواسطة اليوجا، والتأمل، ثم بسبب تعتيم في الإحاسيس وهمي يشبه تماماً الذين تخدروا بواسطة مخدرات أو عقاقير معينة لتغيير طريقة تفكيرهم.

ومن يعتنقون اليوجا يروجونها في إطار البراءة والتكنيك الصحي. لكنها بعيدة كل البعد عن هذا كله

يحذر ريكر "إن اليوجا ليست أمر تافه أو دعابة إذا اعتبرنا أن أي سوء فهم في ممارسة اليوجا معناه إما "الموت، أو الجنون" وهذا إذا انقطع التنفس مبكراً ممن يقوم بهذه التمارين فإن خطر الموت السريع قائم لمن يمارس اليوجا (مقتطف من كتاب ريكر. عن اليوجا النورانية. لوس أنجيليس مطبوعات ضان هاوس 1974 ص135) كذلك سوامي برهافاتندا في كتابه اليوجا وما وراء الطبيعة) يقول: إن أقل خطأ في ممارسة اليوجا يؤدي إلى أذى المخ، مرض ليس له علاج ثم احتمالات الخبل أو الجنون.

إذا شعر أحد بالضغط وأراد الاسترخاء، توجد طرق كثيرة لذلك: فالمشي أو النظر إلى صورة طبيعية أو ألعاب رياضية، أو الخروج لتناول العشاء، أو أخذ أجازة بدل من الجري وراء اليوجا لكي ما تقوي جسد الإنسان تستطيع أن ترفع أثقال، أو تجري أو تسبح الخ …وهذا أفضل من ممارسة حركات اليوجا.

يقول ويلسون وويلدون: في قوى التنويم المغناطيسي والصدمة العصبية من السحر "إن اليوجا هي سحر بحت وكما يثبت العديد ممن كتبوا عن اليوجا (ر.س. ميشرا يوجا وستراس وأساسيات اليوجا ج يرنان واسترال ووينر، ه شادرري. في الفلسفة والتأمل. من ملاحظات هامش الكتاب.)

إن قدرات التنجيم شائعة من تمرينات اليوجا، والأخطار العديدة الناتجة عن التنجيم هي دليل من دراسات كثيرة (ك.كوكس المشورة المسيحية وهوامش التنجيم) والأستاذ ميشرا وهو مرجع سنسكريتي يقرر: في الختام يمكن أن يقال أن وراء كل بحث في التنويم المغنطيسي، وما وراء الغيب والتنجيم الخ … بمعرفة أو عدم معرفة يوجد منظام اليوجا يوجد (ميشرا أو.ب.س.أ.ت) كيرك كوك في كتبه المفضلة والمختلفة فيها يبحث عن المعلومات، ويربط بين التنجيم وما يلي بعده من الاختبارات مثل القلق الشديد، والكآبة التي أحياناً تقود إلى الانتحار.

يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلق آدم من تراب الأرض ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة (تكوين7:2) وهكذا خُلق الإنسان كائن منفصل، ولكنه يستطيع أن يكون في علاقة وصداقة مع الله الحي حين يقبل ابنه الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد "يسوع المسيح" والكتاب لا يعلمنا أنه عن طريق اليوجا يقدر الإنسان أن يصل إلى مستوى أعلى من الوعي حتى يعرف أنه واحد مع الله وأنه يندمج مع براهمان (وهو أحد أفراد طبقة الكهنوت العليا) كما تقول الهندوسية وتعلم أن شخصية الإنسان ممكن أن تنطفئ مثل اللهيب لما ينطفئ كما تعلم البوذية. إن الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر أو يعرف اليوجا أو أي نظام يجعل الإنسان واحد مع الله.

إن الله يرتفع عن الإنسان بكثير حتى أن الإنسان لا يقدر أن يصل إلى الله بأعماله، لأن الموت دخل مع خطية آدم وحواء الأصلية. إن الإنسان وُلد بالخطية. لكن الله أحب الإنسان حتى أنه أعطاه خطة للخلاص والفداء. وهكذا أخذ الله جسد إنسان (يوحنا14:1) ليوجد ذبيحة كاملة لفداء الإنسان من الخطية. وهذه الذبيحة الكاملة كان يجب أن تكون الله نفسه لأنه وحده الذي بلا خطية. وهكذا حين نقبل تدبير الل للتكفير عن الخطية وذلك بقبول المسيح يسوع كالمخلص فهذا يعطينا حياة أبدية في حضرة الله. إن الجسد الترابي سوف يتغير ونأخذ جسد باقي لا يموت. والإنسان لا يمكن أن يندمج أو يصبح إله. فالخلاص عطية مجانية أعطانا الله إياها بالنعمة وليس بالأعمال.

كل من الهندوسية والبوذية يؤمنان بالتناسخ أي أن تتقمص النفس جسداً ثم يتحول الجسد المتقمص إلى جسد آخر بمرور الوقت . ويمكن أن ينتصر التناسخ على "كوما" أواندماج الشخص بالعالم المادي. وعن طريق اليوجا يعلو وعي الإنسان حين "يحترق قناع الوهم" الذي هو العالم المادي.

وحينئذ يقدر أن يتفوق ويندمج مع "براهمان" أو أن يكون مثل فتيل الشمعة الذي يحترق حتى يبلغ "نيرفانا" (وهي السعادة القصوى حين يتخطى الإنسان الألم)

يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس ان الإنسان يعيش مرة واحدة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة (عب27:9) أن هؤلاء الذين قبلوا المسيح لا يكون عليهم دينونة بل سوف يقضوا الأبدية مع مصدر كل صلاح كل فرح وكل طهارة الله خالق الكون إن الذين لم يعرفوا المسيح والذين رفضوه يدينهم الله بعدله المطلق. والذين رفضوا المسيح فسوف يقضون الأبدية في مكان رهيب مكان ليس فيه الله،مكان أشار اليه يسوع أكثر من أي مكان آخر في الكتاب، مكان العذاب … الجحيم (مرقس48:9).

إن اليوجا ليست هي دواء لجميع الأمراض بل هي نظام حيث يحاول الإنسان ان يصل بطريقته الخاصة وبأعماله إلى الله. ولذلك ليست لليوجا أهمية وكل أعمال الإنسان ليس إلا خرقة قذرة أمام بر الله. لماذا يحاول الفرد ان يقضي حياته في القيود ليسعى وراء سراب ويقضي ساعات بلا عدد في ممارسة اليوجا والتأمل وهو يأمل أن يخرج نفسه من طسمساره" عربة التناسخ او التجسد الجديد ولا يمكن أن يصير الإنسان إلهاً لأنه بخطية آدم مات الجميع. ولا يمكن للإنسان الفاني أن يقارن حتى بملاك من ملائكة الله؟ لقد رأى دانيال الملاك جبرائيل وهنا يتحدث عن الوصف المرهب له "رفعت عيني ونظرت فإذا رجل لابس كتان وحقواه متنطقتان بذهب أوفاز وجسمه كالزبرجد ووجهه كمنظر البرق وعيناه كمصباحي نار وذراعاه ورجلاه كعين النحاس المصقول. وصوت كلامه كصوت جمهور. فرأيت أنا دانيال الرؤيا وحدي والرجال الذين معي لم يروا الرؤيا لكن وقع عليهم ارتعاد عظيم فهربوا ليختبئوا. فبقيت أنا وحدي ورأيت هذه الرؤية العظيمة ولم تبق في قوة ونضارتي تحولت إلى فساد ولم أضبط قوة.

وسمعت صوت كلامه ولما سمعت صوت كلامه كنت مسيخاً على وجهي ووجهي إلى الأرض. وإذا بيد لمستني وأقامتني مرتجفاً على ركبتي وعلى كفي و يدي (دانيال5:10-8).

إن الإنسان لا يحتاج أن يصير إله. لأن الله يمد يده (حسب رؤيا20:3) وكل ما عليك أن تفعله أن تقبل الرب يسوع المسيح بمحض إرادتك. اسأله باتضاع أن تعطيه حياتك في كلمات بسيطة وعندئذ يسكن الروح القدس في داخلك، ويجعل حياتك مليئة بالسلام، والفرح واليقين وعندئذ تتحول وتتغير إلى حالة أخرى أسمى كما تتحول دودة القز إلى فراشة. 

بالبحث عن إجابات الأسئلة مثل: هل يوجد إله؟ من هو الله؟ هل يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله؟ هل خلقني الله أم تطورت بنظرية النشوء؟ ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن السحر والسحرة والتنجيم؟ بماذا يختلف الإسلام عن المسيحية؟ كيف يمارس النيو إيدج اليوجا والتأمل، وهل يتفق هذا مع المسيحية؟

إن الأجوبة هنا في علم الدفاع عن المسيحية في هذا الموقع "حصاد الأرض". إن الغرض من هذا الموقع لتكتشف وتجيب عن الأسئلة الأبدية مثل: هل هناك الله؟ من هو الله؟ ما هي طبيعة الله؟ هل يسوع المسيح ابن الله؟ وهل الله تجسد؟ تقديم الدليل على وجود الله. والبحث من وجهة النظر المسيحية في موضوعات: الإيمان، التثليث، الاختبارات الصوفية، السحر والسحرة اليوجا، كيف زحف التأمل والرؤيا إلى المسيحية؟

غواية النيو إيدج، الآيات والعجائب، روح الضلال، سماع صوت الله، تمييز ومعرفة روح الله، أن تولد ثانية، الأجساد الجديدة بعد الموت، ماذا يحمل الموت للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح، والذين لا يؤمنون؟ أعظم برهان للمسيحية قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الموت.

وسوف نحلل أعظم دليل للمسيحية وهو قيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات. وسوف نحلل أيضاً النبوات العديدة المتعلقة بالمسيا والتي تمت في يسوع المسيح واحتمالات تحقيق هذه النبوات بالصدفة ومناقشة شرعية نظرية النشؤء. إن القيامة والنبوات عن وجود الله خارج حدود المكان و الكون و الزمن. أخيراً ومن الأهم سوف ترى كيف تبني علاقة شخصية مع الله. إن المقارنة بين نظرية الخليقة ونظرية التطور

هدف هذا الموقع هو الدفاع عن العقائد المسيحية وتقديم معتقدات الإيمان المسيحي وأدلة صحتها وأيضاً الدفاع عن هذه المبادئ اللاهوتية أمام كل فساد روحي. 


                                                                        منقول


----------



## gift (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

ميرسي ليكي يا جيلان


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

شكرا يا جيلان ربنا يعوضك:yaka:


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

ميرسى لجيفت ومرمر عالمرور


----------



## merola (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

_*ويجاااااااااااااااا 
لا بجد دماغى لسعت يا جيلان 
جمييلة اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *_​


----------



## red_pansy (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

*الواحد اساسا مش محتاج لسعت دماغ :t32:*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*كل ويجا وانت طيب*
*ربنا يباركك :yaka:*​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

شكرااااااااا ليك وهى مهم اوى 
marmr_marmr_4ever


----------



## جيلان (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

ميرسى للكل عالمرور
بس الموضوع ده جد على فكرة 
هو لسعان بس جد:a82:


----------



## kajo (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

بتتكلمى انت فى الحاجات دى ليه

انت مالك بيها اصلا 

ايه دخل الاثار بيتربيه رياضيه ؟

ولا لسعه دماغ ولا بتاع​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

*حمد الله على السلامة يا جيلان *

راجعه على الحامى كده يا ستى
 انا دماغى ورمت و ما عرفتش اكمل الموضوع 
حسيت انى هالسع بجد 
بصراحة خوفت على نفسى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع جميل خالص 
بس من وجهة نظرى انقليه فى الثقافى افضل علشان كل الناس تستفاد منه 
و كمان الأخوة المسلمين يعرفوا رائ المسيحية فى اليوجا

سؤال 
هى اليوجا حرام ؟
ههههههههههه
:beee:​


----------



## emad basha (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

god bless u


----------



## fayse_f (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

العلم بالشئ ولا الجهل بيه اشكر تعب محبتك المعلومات مفيده
 الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*



kajo قال:


> بتتكلمى انت فى الحاجات دى ليه
> 
> انت مالك بيها اصلا
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت مالك يا واد يا كاجو
انا نسيت اكتب ممنوع دخول كاجو  فى العنوان
ومفيش شكرا عالمرور بئى*


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *حمد الله على السلامة يا جيلان *
> 
> راجعه على الحامى كده يا ستى
> انا دماغى ورمت و ما عرفتش اكمل الموضوع
> ...




*بص هو من الموضوع   هى حرام عشن موضوع الصفات الالهية الى بتدية وكمان
[إن قدرات التنجيم شائعة من تمرينات اليوجا، والأخطار العديدة الناتجة عن التنجيم هي دليل من دراسات كثيرة (ك.كوكس المشورة المسيحية وهوامش التنجيم) والأستاذ ميشرا وهو مرجع سنسكريتي يقرر: في الختام يمكن أن يقال أن وراء كل بحث في التنويم المغنطيسي، وما وراء الغيب والتنجيم الخ … بمعرفة أو عدم معرفة يوجد منظام اليوجا يوجد (ميشرا أو.ب.س.أ.ت) كيرك كوك في كتبه المفضلة والمختلفة فيها يبحث عن المعلومات، ويربط بين التنجيم وما يلي بعده من الاختبارات مثل القلق الشديد، والكآبة التي أحياناً تقود إلى الانتحار.]


وعشن الاسباب دى يا يوحنا انا بشجعك عليها و خد كاجو معاك ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*



emad basha قال:


> god bless u



*ميرسى عالمرور*


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*



fayse_f قال:


> العلم بالشئ ولا الجهل بيه اشكر تعب محبتك المعلومات مفيده
> الرب يباركك



*مرسى كتيييييير على الرد  
نورت الموضوع*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

هاعمل برنت سكرين لمشاركتك دى و احطها فى جيبى 
عارفة لبه 


علشان لما يلاقونى ميت يعرفوا ان انتى اللى قتلتينى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الرد يا جى جى​


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هاعمل برنت سكرين لمشاركتك دى و احطها فى جيبى
> عارفة لبه
> 
> 
> ...



*العفو العفو 
اى سيرفيز
انت تؤمر بس








وانا اعمل او معملش بمزاجى بئى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

الواحد فعلآ مش ناقص هههههههه

شكرآ جيلان


----------



## جيلان (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الواحد فعلآ مش ناقص هههههههه
> 
> شكرآ جيلان



*العفو يا قمر
ميرسى عالمرور
بس مش ناقص ايه بالظبط هههههههههههه*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

انا بقي غيكم خالص انا قريت العنوان بس انتم عرفين العقروب ملوش دماغ لللاسعان ربنا معاكي يا جيجي انا هبقي امشي في اجرات الخنكة هشان نوديكي هناك


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*



الملك العقرب قال:


> انا بقي غيكم خالص انا قريت العنوان بس انتم عرفين العقروب ملوش دماغ لللاسعان ربنا معاكي يا جيجي انا هبقي امشي في اجرات الخنكة هشان نوديكي هناك



*يااااااااااه وجى على نفسك ليه كدى يا ملك
العنوان بحاله 
ربنا يكون فى عونك يابنى 
عايزينك بئى تحدد انت مع مين حزب الرجالة ولالا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عشن احدد نوع المعاملة هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## mina1 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*

*كنت محتاج اعرف معلومات عن اليوجا 
بس بعد ما قريت بقيت مش عايز اعرف
هههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع بجد للى عايز دماغه تلسع*



mina1 قال:


> *كنت محتاج اعرف معلومات عن اليوجا
> بس بعد ما قريت بقيت مش عايز اعرف
> هههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
طب كويس انى خليت شوية من المنتدى يلسعو
مع انى عارفة ان سلكنا ضارب من زمان
ميرسى عالمرور والتعليق المميز*


----------

